

Ask HN: Seeking Mentors for startup - 4midori

Co-founder of a musicians social network is seeking mentors with web startup experience.  We're in the beta stage--we have a working, low-volume site, but are paused while we decide next steps.<p>This is not intended to be an ad for our site, so please contact for more info and relevant URLs.<p>bas#at#versastudio#dot#com
======
4midori
I suppose the ideal mentors will have experience in the music industry, online
marketing or social networks. We're not looking for especially tech-focused
advice, but rather people who can advise on business directions and marketing
approaches.

------
pghimire
Hi there,

It might be a bit more helpful if you can explain what kind of people you are
trying to connect with. A majority of HN has some sort of web startup
experience.

